# FLYING VEHICLES, SUPERSONIC PLANES AND CARS WITHOUT STEERING WHEELS ARE COMING



## Aardvark (Sep 18, 2018)

https://www.newsweek.com/elaine-chao-flying-vehicles-self-driving-cars-1136907

"The cars of the near future won't have a wheelbase or driver side rear view window, they will look like living rooms."


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

About the author - https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicole-goodkind-7a77b819/









I hope she gets fairly paid for the nothing she publishes and she wants to make money with.

Ferengi Law of Acquisition #80
*If it works, sell it. If it works well, sell it for more. If it doesn't work, quadruple the price and sell it as an antique *


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Aardvark said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/elaine-chao-flying-vehicles-self-driving-cars-1136907
> 
> "The cars of the near future won't have a wheelbase or driver side rear view window, they will look like living rooms."


And all but the elite rich will be walking on the ground.
Far Far below . . .after they have stripped you of your jobs and rights . . .


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> And all but the elite rich will be walking on the ground.
> Far Far below . . .after they have stripped you of your jobs and rights . . .


I am afraid you don't understand the model.

Because the *robots* will be so cheap, they will provide transportation to *the poor*. Supposedly, the more advanced technology is for the peasants... hahahaha....

And because getting transportation with a *vehicle under a human being control* will require to also pay the human, having a driver or pilot will be *for the rich*.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> I am afraid you don't understand the model.
> 
> Because the *robots* will be so cheap, they will provide transportation to *the poor*. Supposedly, the more advanced technology is for the peasants... hahahaha....
> 
> And because getting transportation with a *vehicle under a human being control* will require to also pay the human, having a driver or pilot will be *for the rich*.


All while maintaining ABSOLUTE CONTROL 
OVER WHERE THE " Peasants" are " "ALLOWED " to go while being constantly Monitored.

What good is FREE WILL after all ?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

She's been watching too much Jetsons.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jetsons never had NSA spying, big brother street cams, stingray cellphone surveillance.

Things have changed since the Jetsons era.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Aardvark said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/elaine-chao-flying-vehicles-self-driving-cars-1136907
> 
> "The cars of the near future won't have a wheelbase or driver side rear view window, they will look like living rooms."


The question is, does a US Transportation Secretary need to know what a wheelbase actually is? Apparently not. This does not bode well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No wheels = no wheel base


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

_The vast majority of car accidents occur due to human error, she said _

Which is obviously irrelevant if drivers are replaced by robot drivers. The concern then is how safe robot drivers are.

_The government doesn't have all the solutions_

You don't say.

_Her department will roll out new voluntary guidelines for autonomous vehicles Tuesday in an effort to increase flexibility around limitations on new technologies and to encourage the quick rollout of driverless cars._

Yeah... 'cause deregulation worked so well in Phoenix with Uber.

This feels like the blind leading the blind.



tohunt4me said:


> No wheels = no wheel base


Clearly, but this was in the context of SDC (on the ground) - she mentioned no wheelbase in "cars of the near future". She appears to have confused wheelbase with steering wheel. Although she could have indeed meant that flying robot cars are coming "in the near future", in which case she needs to put the bong down and go out for a walk in the fresh air.


----------



## Aardvark (Sep 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> She appears to have confused wheelbase with steering wheel


She confused wheelbase with drive shaft. She was referring to how cars in the near future will be like living rooms. And she's right.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Aardvark said:


> She confused wheelbase with drive shaft. She was referring to how cars in the near future will be like living rooms. And she's right.


How would the elimination of driveshafts be related to the replacement of drivers by robotics?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> _The vast majority of car accidents occur due to human error, she said _
> 
> Which is obviously irrelevant if drivers are replaced by robot drivers. The concern then is how safe robot drivers are.
> 
> ...


Yes, humans make mistakes but those SDC's, if not piloted by a human as they always are, will be many times worse, if given the chance to be.


----------



## Aardvark (Sep 18, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> How would the elimination of driveshafts be related to the replacement of drivers by robotics?


She was referring to two trends in the industry, autonomous cars and electric cars. Electric cars don't require a drive shaft thus allowing for a skateboard or flat surface type chassis. This allows you to create a space that more resembles a living room as opposed to a traditional car.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Aardvark said:


> She was referring to two trends in the industry, autonomous cars and electric cars. Electric cars don't require a drive shaft thus allowing for a skateboard or flat surface type chassis. This allows you to create a space that more resembles a living room as opposed to a traditional car.


Oh really? Don't tell Elon Musk that; he's been putting them in his battery-operated cars for years. Two of them in each car, to be precise:










No, if the Transport Minister doesn't know what a wheelbase is then it's highly unlikely that she knows what a driveshaft is.

I think it much more likely that her living room analogy is based on the rather obvious fact that living rooms do not have steering wheels (which she confused wheelbase with), but they do have seats which can be positioned in any direction. SDC will not require any of the seats to face forwards, although clearly they will either face forwards or backwards for crash protection.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

The Divine Miss M said:


> Unfortunately Aardvark was banned for posting this:


Would you check out post #14 on this thread, before making any self humiliating comments?



The Divine Miss M said:


> Talking about self-driving cars on this site gets you banned.


I don't think so. Repeatedly insulting other forum members under different bogus user accounts, and coming back trying to play the nice guy, will get you banned. Over. And.Over.Again. Don't try to make it about "the truth about SDCs".... hahahaha... It is all about insulting others.



The Divine Miss M said:


> Along with Aardvark, about ten other colleagues have been banned. My colleagues will continue to sign up and provide the truth about self-driving cars, absent from this site, however each colleague only lasts for a few days before U.P. bans them.


This is hilarious even for a "well known" character












The Divine Miss M said:


> How do you suppose she's going to feel in two years when Uber is no longer an option yet she still has $600 monthly car payments for another 3 years?


I piece of advice - worry more about yourself and less about others.



The Divine Miss M said:


> Keep it up RamzFanz , you're doing the Lord's work.


And he is doing some work. Not Lord's work though.









You don't want him to do any work for you, trust me!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Are they really banning Tomato and his hosts of new aliases ? I'm curious the reason. Just because he's delusional doesn't mean that he should get banned.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Are they really banning Tomato and his hosts of new aliases ? I'm curious the reason. Just because he's delusional doesn't mean that he should get banned.


I think the problem has been multiple accounts.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I was told in 1970 I would have a flying car by the time I turned 18 by my teacher and I told her it will never happen in my lifetime. Hopefully I will be wrong but time is running out.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The question is, does a US Transportation Secretary need to know what a wheelbase actually is? Apparently not. This does not bode well.


Neither does this. Voluntary??!!

_Her department will roll out new voluntary guidelines for autonomous vehicles Tuesday in an effort to increase flexibility around limitations on new technologies and to encourage the quick rollout of driverless cars._


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Aardvark said:


> https://www.newsweek.com/elaine-chao-flying-vehicles-self-driving-cars-1136907
> 
> "The cars of the near future won't have a wheelbase or driver side rear view window, they will look like living rooms."


This guy again?

Go Home Tomato, you're drunk!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

This is the Tomato in 25 years:


----------

